# Dial Indicator Stop for Tail Stock - Cheap Tail Stock Read Out - Versatile Bar Clamp Design



## BladesIIB (May 25, 2021)

I needed accurate depth readings from my Tail Stock.  This versatile bar clamp fits on my ram and allows me to easily get a dial reading when drilling holes, counterboring, or anything else that requires more accuracy than the hash marks on my tail stock provide. 

The delay getting this video out was due to a serious computer crash when my fusion drive on my iMac split trying to upgrade to BigSur.  I lost 2 weeks worth of data including about 10 hours of the video making this bar clamp.  This video is a little different than my others, I spend half the time talking through the build from my Fusion 360 design.  I still salvaged 2 hours of video from my camera for the other half so still some great shop footage of the build. 

With a Tormach 1100MX on the way, I need to get more proficient with Fusion 360 and this was a great project to design in CAD and push my skills.  Helped me make the design better and actually saved me time and material in the shop.  I would highly recommend spending time learning CAD software even if you don't do CNC. 

Making this bar clamp I used a Rotary Table on my JET JMD-18 Mill Drill for the outer shape, a Precision Matthews PM 1440TL Lathe to bore it and make the hardware, a Dividing Head on my Mill for the radial slot in the shaft for the locking mechanism for the latch pin, and my Mill for all the other slots etc.  Really a fun project with a lot of different set ups and learning points. 

Great Machining Project if you need a bar clamp for anything.


----------

